# Need help on neck/Shoulder Strap for camera body...!!!



## canon23 (Sep 14, 2012)

Do anyone uses a neck/shoulder strap other than the one that comes w/the ESO bodies? I'm looking for a more comfortable one and would like to know for those of you that uses one other than the one provided by Canon upon purchase of a camera body. I also have a slight concern on the safety/strenght of some that have easy release clips/buckles. Are they secure? I'm shooting w/a 5D M2 and main usage is for walking around the city and vacation and I could use one that's more comforting to the neck. Thanks for your input!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2012)

Not neck, shoulder instead. Blackrapid works very, very well. I routinely carry a 1-series or gripped body with a large white zoom (70-200/2.8L IS II, 28-300L or 100-400L).


----------



## brad-man (Sep 14, 2012)

I also use a Black Rapid Sport. Mere words cannot express the improved ergonomics and comfort the BR system has over any neck strap...


----------



## STEMI_RN (Sep 14, 2012)

I must also profess my support for my BlackRapid. Go with the RS-7. Very comfortable. I lugged my 60D with a 70-200 2.8L around Seattle all day and felt fine the whole time.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate the Canon ones. They're fine on something like a rebel but a heavier body and a heavy lens makes for a very sore neck. I have two of these http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-OP-NS1-Professional-Neoprene-Digital/dp/B004GI06BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347664176&sr=8-1&keywords=opteka+neck+strap. They have a clip to disconnect it but it's very secure and I've never had issues with them. The padding is much more comfortable than the Canon's. I've heard the neck strap they give you when I sign up for the Canon CPS is pretty nice so I might go back to that if I do that. Regarding the blackrapid, those have always scared me, the thought of me swinging around quickly and having the lens smash into something. Are the strap lengths able to be shortend to have it more at chest level so there's not so much room to swing? The main issue I have with neck straps is it's a real pain trying to shoot with two cameras at once and in this respect, I could see the other working better.


----------



## gbchriste (Sep 15, 2012)

+1 for Black Rapid. One of the best accessories of any type I own.


----------



## BrettS (Sep 15, 2012)

Blackrapid +1


----------



## STEMI_RN (Sep 15, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> Regarding the blackrapid, those have always scared me, the thought of me swinging around quickly and having the lens smash into something. Are the strap lengths able to be shortend to have it more at chest level so there's not so much room to swing?



The BlackRapid straps have clips that work as stoppers. So you can position the camera to remain anywhere on the strap. I have one set at the bottom so the camera doesn't go any further back than right at my side. And I find I spend more time with my hands on my camera every time I bend over with a neck strap that I ever do with my BR. And it's more natural for me to just keep my right hand gently on my camera body as I walk around with it hanging at my right hip. I love it and will never go back to a neck strap.


----------



## al2 (Sep 15, 2012)

We use "The Cinch" by Luma Labs. The length is easily adjustable so that the camera can be held securely close to your body when your not using it. My girl friend and I have them on several cameras.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Sep 15, 2012)

BlackRapid. "Ditto."

b&


----------



## eli72 (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the Op/Tech Pro Loop strap and I get a set of their extra long Pro Loop connectors because I like the camera to hang lower. Also makes it easier if you prefer to carry it over your shoulder and across your chest than around your neck. I've used them on 1 Series bodies with the 70-200 for 4 years with no problems with the buckles coming loose. Another thing that you could look at is the SpiderPro Holster system that allows you to hang the camera from your waist, taking the weight off of your neck and shoulders altogether. When I'm shooting sports, I will use a double SpiderPro system on a Think Tank belt with suspenders and a double Op/Tech pro loop strap which allows me to keep the cameras on my hips but gives me the security of the strap when I take one of them up to shoot. Looks weird, but I gave up worrying about how I look when I'm shooting a long time ago!


----------



## Chewy734 (Sep 15, 2012)

Blackrapid RS-Sport. Works great, and is very comfy for all day use.


----------



## pwp (Sep 15, 2012)

Black Rapid deservedly has a lot of very happy users, and for good reason, it's an evolved design and they just _work_. I also use the quite amazing Spider Pro System http://www.spiderholster.com/ This gets the bodies off the neck & shoulder, and puts the weight on the hips. It's a great setup for events shooting and sports like track & field where I routinely shoot with 3 bodies, two of which travel on the Spider Pro belt. They are 1-Series bodies with 24-70 and another with 70-200. A 300 f/2.8 is on a third body on a monopod. I can RUN with this setup.

But this is still an evolving science. Just a little heads up about the attachment method of both Black Rapid and the Spider Pro pins. They screw into either the tripod thread on the base of the body, or into the thread in the collar of longer lenses like 70-200 and 300 f/2.8 etc. Was this designed to handle the stresses imposed by a body and weighty lens? The thread in the lenses will be fine, but the thread on the base of bodies may not be up to the job. Think about how this thread is attached into the body. It's not tapped into the body proper, it's an insert into the body.

Some time ago when threading a Spider Pro pin into the grip of a 5D body, the thread insert just popped straight out of the grip. Admittedly I was tightening it pretty firmly, but still...makes you think dunnit?

-PW


----------



## bigmag13 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sun Sniper. It has a metal wire for added safety and a shock absorber built into the strap that you barely notice is there. I compared it to the Black rapids and felt it was the more comfortable strap. 

I used it on a trip to the Dominican republic with a 5D2 and a 24-105 ( EVERY DAY-ALL DAY) and barely felt the weight of that kit. 

- BTW, I do use the Black rapid as my two camera harness. couldn't find one from Sun Sniper.


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 15, 2012)

*Black Rapid RS-7*

The only downside of the RS series of straps is that you generally need to keep a hand on your camera so that it doesn't swing around while you're walking. The RS straps work great while you're shooting, but not so great for long walks. I tend to put my camera in a Lowe Pro while I'm walking. But while shooting, the RS straps do a great job of keeping the strap out of the way.


----------



## Peter C Photography (Sep 15, 2012)

+1 on the Sun Sniper. I haven't tried the black rapid offering but I've been very happy with the Sun Sniper. Very good padding, and the shock absorber helps when you're lifting a full frame w/ a white lens. Since it screws into the tripod mount on the lens or on the camera (as I'm sure other brands do), the balance is great and you can hide the setup under an open jacket so that when you have it down, it's hiding under the back of your jacket. You can also do get it setup so that when you have it down it will hang under a backpack. I wouldn't worry about the swinging, perhaps it's because I'm paranoid, but I always seem to have my right hand on the camera so I can pull it up to my eye to shoot or to make sure it doesn't swing around. Here's a link:
http://www.amazon.com/Sunbounce-Sun-Sniper-Strap-Black/dp/B0045J5AAC/ref=pd_cp_p_0

I've never used the canon straps but I'm sure you won't go back


----------



## Jim K (Sep 15, 2012)

Black Rapid RS-7. I use one on my 100-400 & ungripped 7D. It doesen't hit my tripod like neck straps do. The gripped 7D lives on a tripod mounted tele.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 15, 2012)

RS-7


----------



## jsbraby (Sep 15, 2012)

I have and use both a BlackRapid RS-5 and a SunSniper (depending on which bag I grab). I love both straps. And I loathe the stock strap to camera connector; I have no confidence that they wouldn't unscrew on me while I walk and the camera spins.

Happily there is a fix. I use a major brand Arca-Swiss compatible L-plate on all my bodies (Kirk, RRS, I don't think it matters). So instead of screwing the strap lug into the tripod socket on the camera or the L-plate, I bought a Wimberly C-12 clamp (http://www.tripodhead.com/products/C12-compatibility.cfm) for each strap I use.

The Wimberly clamp has three set screws surrounding it's threaded socket. I removed the rubber gasket from the strap connector, screwed it into the Wimberly clamp as tight as I could, then set all thee set screws. End result is that the Wimberly clamp cannot come free from the strap no matter how hard I try to twist it off. Then I clamp the camera to the strap with the clamp knob facing forward so it's not hitting my leg/hip when I walk (the lens hits first).

With this arrangement I have confidence that the camera won't unthread from the strap, I can move the strap between camera bodies, and it's freaking easy to get the strap off when I need to use a tripod.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Sep 15, 2012)

Black Rapid Sport....it's a little more fitted around the neck and shoulder area...gripped 5D3 and 70-200 2.8 ii, att via the tripod mount....balances nicely...

Have yet to find any issue with the mount unscrewing, a little bit of spit on the rubber washer then tighten it down, works a charm.


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 15, 2012)

I must be a bit slow and I don't think I get it. When I look at the BlackRapid straps, they just look like regular camera straps. Ok, I get that the strap can move independently to the shoulder pad and that hanging the camera upside down can allow you to bring it to eye level faster. I'm cool with that and I appreciate that alone might be enough reason to consider them. But as far as being a comfortable camera strap to use all day, do they differ significantly to any other camera strap with a lot of shoulder padding? I've got Tamrac N45's on my cameras. These have a very nice, suede shoulder pad and I find them very comfortable. But seeing 90% of people here seem to be using the BlackRapid straps, I'm starting to wonder if I'm missing something.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 15, 2012)

Sun Sniper Strap imho. But make sure you get the new version! 
The old version looks like this:







The new version like this:







Problem about the old version is that the "ball" connection can get used off after some time and then one day ur camera might just fall down. It happened to several people already. Just search online. I think the black rapid strap uses the same system thats why i dont like it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2012)

jsbraby said:


> Happily there is a fix. I use a major brand Arca-Swiss compatible L-plate on all my bodies (Kirk, RRS, I don't think it matters). So instead of screwing the strap lug into the tripod socket on the camera or the L-plate, I bought a Wimberly C-12 clamp (http://www.tripodhead.com/products/C12-compatibility.cfm) for each strap I use.



I do something similar, but I don't like the bulk of the Wimberley C-12 on the strap (I have C-12s on a tripod and a monopod, though). For the strap, I use a Kirk QRC-1 1" clamp, smaller and lighter, but just as strong. I attached the BR FastenR-3 to the clamp with a little LocTite Blue 242 (semi-permanent) on the threads, so no worries about it coming loose.


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 15, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Sun Sniper Strap imho. But make sure you get the new version!
> The old version looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...



To me the main issue with the SunSniper strap is that you don't have enough torque to tighten the connector and that's why it may get loose over time. The RS7 strap connection mechnism is slightly bulky, but you can use the carabiner to help tighten the connector. To add extra security, I attach an OpTech uni-loop to the right eyelet and snap it to a OpTech swivel hook strap which can be attached to your pant belt loop. During active shooting session, I will disconnect the uni-loop from the swivel hook. If I walk long distance without using the camera, I will connect it and have the peace of mind that The camera will never drop to the ground if the RS7 connector ever comes loose.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Sep 15, 2012)

The Kirk clamp works great.

I've got a gripped 5DIII and I keep the RSS L-bracket permanently attached. The Kirk clamp, when I'm using the BR strap, goes on the side of the bracket, right above the ports.

The grip actually feels better with the RSS L-bracket than without; it better fits my hand. And I've even got smallish hands.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 15, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> *Black Rapid RS-7*
> 
> The only downside of the RS series of straps is that you generally need to keep a hand on your camera so that it doesn't swing around while you're walking. The RS straps work great while you're shooting, but not so great for long walks. I tend to put my camera in a Lowe Pro while I'm walking. But while shooting, the RS straps do a great job of keeping the strap out of the way.


See that's what scares me. I can see if you're in one spot but you're wanting to take shots with two cameras then it's great to be able to switch back and forth quickly. But for me, I'd mostly be using it in weddings where I'm running around like crazy and don't want to have to always be holding the camera with my hand. If it's adjustable to chest level though then I would think that would give less room for it swing though and there's likely to be less items at that height that you could run into as well.


----------



## DARSON (Sep 15, 2012)

See link below It is not neck strap but definitely will decrease the load from your neck. I'm using it and it is best thing I bought for carrying Pro body with heavy lens. It is expensive but worth it. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/836943-REG/Cotton_Carrier_124_RTL_D_Camera_Vest_for_All.html
They have few other product that you might check on.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 15, 2012)

dariusz said:


> See link below It is not neck strap but definitely will decrease the load from your neck. I'm using it and it is best thing I bought for carrying Pro body with heavy lens. It is expensive but worth it.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/836943-REG/Cotton_Carrier_124_RTL_D_Camera_Vest_for_All.html
> They have few other product that you might check on.


See that looks safer to me since you don't have to worry about it flying out and hitting somebody. A bit out of my price range currently but looks nice.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 15, 2012)

pwp said:


> Black Rapid deservedly has a lot of very happy users, and for good reason, it's an evolved design and they just _work_. I also use the quite amazing Spider Pro System http://www.spiderholster.com/ This gets the bodies off the neck & shoulder, and puts the weight on the hips. It's a great setup for events shooting and sports like track & field where I routinely shoot with 3 bodies, two of which travel on the Spider Pro belt. They are 1-Series bodies with 24-70 and another with 70-200. A 300 f/2.8 is on a third body on a monopod. I can RUN with this setup.
> 
> -PW



I have BR and Spider setups and am moving forward with the Spider's only. Most straps don't allow for things like bending over, while the Spider doesn't give them the space beyond pivoting in place. My only dislike was the plate that Spider uses - it put's a 'C' that two fingers have to fit through if you use your camera vertically. So I actually ordered the F1 plate from CarrySpeed, the one that has the pin on a pivot - and it works great with the Spider holster. I'm actually using mine with a Think Tank belt, so I can add a lens carrier and other accessories without having a backpack on.

Here's a list of vendors I pulled from other posts on the boards here:

http://www.carryspeed.com
http://spiderholster.com
http://www.customslr.com
http://www.upstrap-pro.com
http://www.holdfastgear.com
http://www.cottoncarrier.com/
http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch

ThinkTank, Lowepro, BlackRapid, Op/Tech, Crumpler


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 15, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Do anyone uses a neck/shoulder strap other than the one that comes w/the ESO bodies? I'm looking for a more comfortable one and would like to know for those of you that uses one other than the one provided by Canon upon purchase of a camera body. I also have a slight concern on the safety/strenght of some that have easy release clips/buckles. Are they secure? I'm shooting w/a 5D M2 and main usage is for walking around the city and vacation and I could use one that's more comforting to the neck. Thanks for your input!



Black Rapid Straps. Done.


----------



## picturesbyme (Sep 15, 2012)

I never use the factory ones either. If brand name is not the most important on your list look at these. As inexpensive they are the first 2 are my fav. I used them on 5D2s, 7D, 60D. They all have quick release. 

The targus is very strong, an the neck part is really comfortable. Adjustable length easily can make it a shoulder or neck strap. Has a little extra pocket for an SD card but fit a CF too.. The vivitar has a stretchy neoprene material, which acts as a shock absorber. Great for my neck and it's very easy to remove or adjust. 
The LP worth a look too.


http://www.shopping.com/targus-targus-digital-tg-dwss-wide-shoulder/info

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?is=REG&Q=&A=details&O=productlist&sku=740460

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1AR0E68309


----------



## brad-man (Sep 15, 2012)

dariusz said:


> See link below It is not neck strap but definitely will decrease the load from your neck. I'm using it and it is best thing I bought for carrying Pro body with heavy lens. It is expensive but worth it.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/836943-REG/Cotton_Carrier_124_RTL_D_Camera_Vest_for_All.html
> They have few other product that you might check on.



Looks mighty efficient, and I bet the girls go crazy for that Robocop look...


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 15, 2012)

brianleighty said:


> dariusz said:
> 
> 
> > See link below It is not neck strap but definitely will decrease the load from your neck. I'm using it and it is best thing I bought for carrying Pro body with heavy lens. It is expensive but worth it.
> ...



I have not read the whole thread, but I have myself just ordered two Black Rapid RS 7 with the additional strap to secure it even better and two pockets to extra battery and memory card. Hence I have no real experience with it, but after reading alot about different options, this one looked like the right one for me. It was that or the double Spider holster, but the latter looked too professional to me (given that this is not my main job, and I have maybe ten small jobs during the year). However, the idea with the Spider hoster to get all the weight on your hips rather than on your shoulder was tempting.

Getting my Black Rapids on Monday or Tuesday and looking forward to get rid of my Canon straps, and not having to remove the strap whenever you want to take a picture


----------



## dswtan (Sep 16, 2012)

The popularity of BR is undeniable in this thread and similar others and best wishes to all, but I want to add another shout-out for the less common Op/Tech. They work well for my needs (serious amateur, not pro), are very flexible (reconfigurable/modular), and have proven to be secure in my experience (2yrs owning).

I see some people worry about plastic clips, but I think I see similar clips are also used on the modular BR RS-7 -- and on military equipment such as helmets. I have also dealt with a fair amount of metal fatigue in my time, so metal clips can fail too. 

The main thing that drew me to Op/Tech was the flexibility for rapid use on a tripod -- I want to minimize any excuses I might have to use a tripod as often as posisble (I'm mostly landscape/nature), and I couldn't find any good quick solutions for BR or others with Arca plates. 

Op/Tech allows me to have a permanent L-plate, handstrap (3rd party), and completely configurable sling and neck strap -- and it's low cost too (though this was not the main driver, personally). 

I have no affiliation with Op/Tech -- just a happy customer!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2012)

agree on RS-7....I don't even know where my Canon neck strap now a day.


----------



## brianleighty (Sep 16, 2012)

dswtan said:


> The popularity of BR is undeniable in this thread and similar others and best wishes to all, but I want to add another shout-out for the less common Op/Tech. They work well for my needs (serious amateur, not pro), are very flexible (reconfigurable/modular), and have proven to be secure in my experience (2yrs owning).
> 
> I see some people worry about plastic clips, but I think I see similar clips are also used on the modular BR RS-7 -- and on military equipment such as helmets. I have also dealt with a fair amount of metal fatigue in my time, so metal clips can fail too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that suggestion. I might try them out. BR is too expensive to just try out but these are cheap enough to see if I even like it. The reviews on Amazon all seem pretty good too. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## canon23 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks All for all your feed back thus far. There seems to be a few very good products. I do have a question for anyone who has ever used the Carry Speed sling strap. They seem to be a newer company. Has anyone ever used either the *FS-SLIM Camera Sling Strap with F-1 Foldable Mounting Plate* or the * FS-PRO camera sling strap with F-1 foldable mounting plate* version? If so, please identify which one you've used and on what camera body and what's your opinion of it? Thanks alot!


----------



## jalbfb (Sep 17, 2012)

Another vote for Black Rapid. RS-7 is what I use.


----------



## 7enderbender (Sep 17, 2012)

Only because I don't think anyone has mentioned them yet:

I had the Domke 1.5" strap with swivel carabiners first. It's ok but not great, especially since the wide version is not available without the swivel thingies.

I then found the Crumpler strap without clips. It's nice, wide and comfortable - and unsuspicious looking. Only negative is that it gets tangled more easily when stored. Not a big deal though.

I personally decided against anything that is attached to the tripod socket of the battery grip only.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 17, 2012)

al2 said:


> We use "The Cinch" by Luma Labs. The length is easily adjustable so that the camera can be held securely close to your body when your not using it. My girl friend and I have them on several cameras.



+1,000!
I use the Cinch Strap by Luma Labs too, and it is a fantastic shoulder sling. Diifferent from all the others, in a way I really appreciate. http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch

1.) It is more secure because it mounts on TWO points instead of just one. It cannot *"twirl"* as easily if it is attached at 2 points instead of just dangling by one point, if you picture that.
2.) The titular "CINCH-ing" action is brilliant. Slack it out for room to shoot with. Snug it up tight for secure walking around.
3.) They now have a "membrane connector" so you can leave any tripod plate mounted at all times while also having the strap connected. Even if your tripod plate is just a solid piece with no strap slot. http://luma-labs.com/products/m-connect


----------



## OliverO (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the Camdapter system: a tripod mounting plate, hand strap, and shoulder strap that work together. One end of the shoulder strap attaches to the camera's normal strap lug and the other to the tripod mounting plate. 
I like handstraps because I have small hands, and the strap feels like it gives me a more secure grip on the camera. And the shoulder strap lets the camera hang comfortably at hip level (or wherever you adjust it to), with the lens pointing down. The tripod mounting plate is available in versions compatible with Arca Swiss, Manfrotto, and maybe another brand or two. The handstrap and the padded part of the shoulder strap are leather, and are available in black, several shades of brown, and even some more interesting designs with rhinestones or snakeskin. I find it comfortable enough to carry a 5D3 with a 70-300 lens attached.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 17, 2012)

The Camdapter looks great - if my bodies didn't already have two lugs (7D is gripped), and I didn't already have a pair of E1 Handstraps, I'd use that system.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 18, 2012)

I wrote a nice reply with lots of good info and other ideas not already stated here but no matter what I do, I can't post it. All I get is "Access Denied - Security Block" or a 403 Error. If I preview it, all I see is "Fetching Preview..."
I've tried logging in and out, different browsers, whatever. Just this message took hours to post. I give up. Bummer. What a waste of time.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, Wow. Tried to post again this morning... with success! Finally!

Lots of good info people have shared here. I've used many straps over the last 3 years. Lots of Black Rapids which are great. Carry Speed. Cotton. Lately, I've been using the *BosStrap*. It is a lot simpler, softer and lighter than the others. It is less distracting too.

http://www.bosstrap.com/

As I read through this post, I would also like to make sure everyone is aware of the *M-Plate Pro* which I haven't used but looks very high quality and well thought out.

http://www.customslr.com/products/m-plate-pro

The Cinch Strap has my attention. I may have to try one sometime. At $70 it's not cheap but since all my photography is on the go, a quality strap system is very important to me.

Finally, I have a *Nikon AH-4 wrist strap* on all my SLRs. It has a slot on the mount plate that I put a small steel key ring through which is what I attach all my different strap connectors to. The key ring is large enough to allow a large *Black Diamond Climbing Carabiner* to go through. I put the carabiner over my leather belt and it provides a good locking "hook" that I can hang the camera off of. It is low profile so people don't see a big strap, just a camera on my hip. I carry the camera in my hand half the time anyway and the Nikon AH-4 allows my hand to rest. I use the carabiner to free up my hand when eating or whatever. I never lay my camera down anywhere. The carabiner is great when at my son's school stuff or a wife's work party and I don't want to look like I have a lot of camera gear on. (The SLR is geeky enough already.)

Keep all the good suggestions rolling everyone!!


----------



## canon23 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks All for all your inputs and ideas. It was tough deciding on which to get. I finally came down to two choices, Luma Labs Cinch & Carry Speeds FS Pro. At first I leaned towards CS FS, but at the end, pulled the trigger on LLC (put in the order today). The determining factor for me was how LLC strap is connected to two points on the camera and not just one. But aside, I liked everything else on CS FS system. The two points connection is important to me as I would feel it's 'more secure'. Thanks again All!


----------



## dirtcastle (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm definitely going to try the Luma Labs Cinch strap. The Black Rapid RS-7 does a great job of keeping the strap out of your way WHILE SHOOTING, but the camera has a tendency to swing around when you're walking with the strap loose (as most people do). The Cinch appears to address the stability problem, while still keeping the strap out of the way.


----------



## alexturton (Sep 27, 2012)

I use the black rapid sports strap (for my 1 7d) and the double black rapid strap when carrying 2 cameras. Can support even very large lenses without causing back ache


----------



## drolo61 (Oct 5, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> As I read through this post, I would also like to make sure everyone is aware of the *M-Plate Pro* which I haven't used but looks very high quality and well thought out.
> 
> http://www.customslr.com/products/m-plate-pro
> 
> ...


----------



## Pieces Of E (Oct 5, 2012)

C-Loop Camera Strap Mount - Silver

This system is great. The strap is very comfortable/adjustable and fits over your head and 1 shoulder like a side holster. My wife and I use them and lug 7D's with battery grips with 300 f4 L IS and 1.4 Extender MKIII's attached. Having them at your side, you can keep your hand on it at the ready and it's not bouncing on your chest or stomach.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 5, 2012)

I have now had the chance to test out my two new Black Rapid RS 7. I have to say I have mixed feelings here... I did a shoot where I had them both on in a cross with two cameras and lenses attached. It worked fine. Why the mixed feelings? It feels a little plastic, and the other day I was using one of them with a 1Ds III with a 200 F2.0L, and it made a continous squaking noise, that made me fear that it could actually brake because of the weight. Second, it slips down again after I have raised the straps (to have it in hip height) and that's a bit annoying. I think I will actually test out the Sun Sniper straps (more expensive, but seems more solid (in addition to having the steel wire inside).


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 5, 2012)

Love the Black Rapid Sports strap. I think mine is the '2' model. Not the 2 camera model, but the version 2 of the Sports Strap model. I will never use a neck strap again. 

-Brian


----------



## TriGGy (Oct 5, 2012)

My only problem with the Black Rapid RS7 is when I have a battery grip on - the tripod mount screw is uncomfortable against my palm when I take portrait shots, which negates the benefits of the grip. But with the camera without the grip on,the RS7 is great to use.


----------



## jthomson (Oct 5, 2012)

I use a chinese knock off of the Black Rapid Strap called the Quickstap.
I have an Arce Swiss clamp on the strap and plates on my cameras and lenses.
When carrying a lens like the 400mm f5.6 I clamp the strap to the tripod foot on the lens so that it balances better at my side.

I also found that the Black Rapid Brad was a good addition to the chinese knock off, it restricts the movement of the stap on your shoulder. Basically it turns it into the sports version of the BlacK Rapid.

I've been using the starp for about 2 years.


----------



## RC Photos (Oct 6, 2012)

As most people have said here the black rapid rc7 is a great strap I frequently carry the 5d iii and 70-200 is ii and the weight doesn't worry me


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 6, 2012)

Pick up a generic one, they used plastic instead... not bad build quality, same form factor and battery/button setups... but considerably lighter.


----------

